# New driver got hit while driving. What now?



## supercool (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi! 

So I've been an UBER driver for about a month as a means to make ends while looking for a new job. Today, someone backed up into my car and caused some damage to my passenger side door. It was their fault completely. They admitted it and we both exchanged insurance information. I also had three passengers with me, and they are willing to attest it was the other driver's fault (got their contact info too just in case). I have contacted my insurance company about this and they are in progress of sorting things out. So I have a couple of questions if anyone would help me...

Do I need to notify UBER for this? I've googled a few like-phrases about this and nothing has come up as a concrete answer. It is mostly just things about injuries or if it was your fault (it wasn't, I am not 100% not liable).

Do I have to stop driving? This is my only means of income at the moment, and it is not by choice. Is there some liability thing where I can't drive people around now that my car got hit? I understand if it is unprofessional to drive around without a 100% working passenger door, but damn I got bills dude.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes, report it to Uber. 
You'll end up going through uber's insurance. 
. Good job getting everyone's info. 
You should be good.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

supercool said:


> Hi!
> 
> So I've been an UBER driver for about a month as a means to make ends while looking for a new job. Today, someone backed up into my car and caused some damage to my passenger side door. It was their fault completely. They admitted it and we both exchanged insurance information. I also had three passengers with me, and they are willing to attest it was the other driver's fault (got their contact info too just in case). I have contacted my insurance company about this and they are in progress of sorting things out. So I have a couple of questions if anyone would help me...
> 
> ...


You're in a catch 22, if you report it to Uber they will temporarily deactivate you until your car is fixed.

If you don't report it and a pax later claims they were hurt you may be permanently deactivated for not reporting the accident.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Report to Uber. Get car re-inspected. You should be good to go. You can also bypass James River and contact the other insurer directly to get the claim done faster, but only after you contact James River.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got rear-ended with a Lyft passenger aboard back in April. I contacted Lyft, my insurance (I have USAA with a rideshare rider on my policy), and the insurance of the girl that hit me. Her insurance accepted liability. I gave my passenger the claim info. Hadn't heard anything since my car was repaired and the claim closed out. I got a call from an attorney last week. Apparently my passenger is now claiming injuries. You can end up screwing yourself in the long-run if something like this happens. I believe most insurance companies require you to notify them of any accident, whether at fault or not. Having a passenger onboard can open up a whole can of worms if you have not followed their reporting procedures. 

On a side note, I tried to get a rental car via Lyft's rental program so I could continue driving. They don't prioritize you if you've had an accident. I was told the wait time would be 4-6 weeks to get a rental.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shouls be calling the at fault drivers insurance. Your insurance company has no vested interest in this. If the other insurance company becomes unresponsive, then you can get your insurance to chase them. Usually cost you a deductible for making them do work but shouls be able to get it back from the at fault drivers insurance.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Shouls be calling the at fault drivers insurance. Your insurance company has no vested interest in this. If the other insurance company becomes unresponsive, then you can get your insurance to chase them. Usually cost you a deductible for making them do work but shouls be able to get it back from the at fault drivers insurance.


I reported it, because according to the policy, you're supposed to report all accidents. I did it partially because of that, and because you never know when another party may try to come back after you, later. My insurance (USAA) said they'll mark it as "for record purposes only". The only time your own insurance will make you pay a deductible is if liability is disputed, and you want to go ahead and have them fix your car while liability is being decided. They'll refund the deductible, if the other party accepts liability. I was a claims adjustor for a couple years, so generally know the procedures.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> (I have USAA with a rideshare rider on my policy)


I guess this is very important, cuz if your insurance isnt aware of you doing uber can create a conflict ... when we get a insurance quote we answer that we only drive from home to work and back.. thats what we are paying for.


----------

